# 17th Annual Ice Fishing Extravaganza - Jan. 20th 2007



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Well, the planning is in full swing and it should be another great year.

January 20th 2007 the 17th Annual Ice Fishing Extravaganza will take place on Gull Lakes, hole in the day bay 7 miles north of Brainerd, MN.

Tickets are $35 before January 1st and $45 after the first.

Great Prizes including a new 4x4 Ford Pickup, 10 Suzuki ATV's, $10,000 cash, and a 17 foot custom fishhouse from "The Lodge" and many other great prizes.

For information on buying tickets, rules, parking, lodging, go to 
www.icefishing.org

Or shoot me a note, I should be able to help.

All proceeds go to charity, with Confidence Learning Center receiving the largest portion.

I hope to see a lot of you there.

Taylor


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Looks like mother nature is going to cooperate after all.

With the temperatures dropping below freezing and the lack of snow we should be good to go on Jan. 20th

Hope to see some of you on the ice.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

waterwolf said:


> With the temperatures dropping below freezing and the lack of snow we should be good to go on Jan. 20th


Don't you love it when she cooperates! 

I might actually make the event this year finally...I'll keep in touch.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I'll be there for sure!!

Staying in Breezy and Partying at the Commander Bar!!


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

cant wait to go!!!
Wohooo!!!!
hope to see you all there!!!!
:beer:


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

> Don't you love it when she cooperates!


I was starting to wonder if maybe I pisxxd in her wheaties


----------



## Ryan m (Feb 3, 2006)

I also would love to check this event out, nothing like winning some american $ :wink:


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

im in. 7 :stirpot: th year in a row. hope to catch something this year.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Head out with the sheriff tomorrow to have the final check on ice conditions. Reports are good clear ice and plenty to make it safe.

A word of caution. There is very little snow and it's slick as snot. Ice cleats are a must.

Sounds like for the first time ever they may shut down all public landings on the North end of Gull Lake from vehicle traffic. There will be updates on this at www.icefishing.org

I will keep you posted.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

what did you find out waterwolf? :huh:


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

We are a GO!

Getting the permit from the Sheriff today.

Ice is good, but slippery. Working on some things that may help that problem.

Landings will be closed to all truck and car traffic.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Waterwolf,

Glad everything worked out for you guys! I know you put a lot of work into this and it looks like it's going to pay off.

Hope I'll be able to make it next year...

Congrats!


----------

